# depadur



## julia9723 (Nov 14, 2008)

How do you bill for depadur when given before surgery?  The patient is having general anesthesia for the procedure.  My other question- would you bill differently when the patient is having a spinal for the surgery?


----------



## rkris1781 (Nov 17, 2008)

*depodur*

If depodur was given along with general anesthesia as part of post operative anesthesia, then bill 62311(inj)/62318(via cath) with 59 modifier.

When depodur was given with spinal anesthesia, it may be the part of the anesthesia or the anesthesist may tried combined spinal epidural anesthesia. We cant bill it for same day. Only subsequent days will be coded. 

Radhakrishnan ACS-AN


----------



## amecey (Oct 26, 2010)

*Depodur*

Can I bill as if the doctor rounded on a catheter 01996 for the subsequent days???


----------

